# 8N Clutch Problem



## BugDuckley

Well, I am the proud new owner of a 1952 Ford 8N tractor I intend to operate as a running restoration project on my small 27 acres in Texas. I have already encountered a clutch problem I need help with. The tractor starts and runs fine, PTO and 3pt engage and disengage OK, although the PTO shift lever is very tight. Problem is the clutch doesn't seem to disengage to allow the tractor to be put in gear, any gear, with the clutch pedal fully depressed and PTO running or not. I adjusted the clutch with proper free travel following external adjustment procedures in the operators manual ...... I have only driven the tractor off my trailer and into the garage since I purchased it, so, this problem seems coincidental and I'm wondering If I'm missing something else. Any advise would be appreciated. BugDuckley


----------



## Live Oak

Sounds as if the clutch may be stuck to the flywheel and or pressure plate. Try doing a search on "stuck clutch". There have been a number of posts on this subject including a recent thread on an IH 414.


----------



## BugDuckley

Thanks for the quick response and search suggestions. I'll check it out. Bug


----------



## Morgan

I had the same problem on mine but it was from the tractor sitting up. I have a long hill beside my house so I drove the tractor to the bottom of the hill placed the tractor in 4 th gear and started up the hill not full thottle but enough, I then pushed the clutch in fully and started riding the brakes and it disengaged, I then gave the tractor full thottle and slipped the clutch on the hill not letting it engage fully but enough to let it slip and slip it did, Ive had no problems since, it disengages completely now every time. 
You can get your tractor in low gear with it running if your careful you just rev the engine up and then throttle down completely very fast as the engine is coming down put pressure on the gear shift, yes it will grind slightly right before if goes dead the shifter should move into gear then throttle up and it will take off.


----------



## wass

Might want to check to make sure the free play on the pedal is due to clearance between the throwout bearing and pressure plate fingers and not just slop in the linkage.


----------



## Live Oak

John, has the tractor been setting without use for any length of time? This is a common problem for older machines that set in storage for long periods of time. Agree with Wass to make sure the clutch adjustments are correct. I was assuming the clutch worked properly previously.


----------



## BugDuckley

I drove the tractor when I bought it a coupe of times and then parked it in the garage. Clutch seemed fine. Adjusted linkage to 3/4" pedal free travel using the external adjustment clevis. Depressing clutch gives normal clutch fingers resistance "feel" as if clutch is dissengaging as TO bearing pushes in. I don't see an access panel of any kind that would allow me to observe pressure plate to see if it's stuck or if I have a clutch fork-TO Bearing problem. Any ideas on how to observe clutch or troubleshoot from here? I suspect I have a fork-TOBearing-pressure plate mechanical problem, not a plate to flywheel siezure issue. Thanks for all the help. Bug


----------

